# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Umjetna trava ili zeleni tepih za jaslice u Vlaškoj

## devet_mjeseci

Dakle, riječ je o sljedećem. Mihovil je ovih mjeseci krenuo u jaslice u Vlaškoj (DV Medvešćak). Smještene su u staroj baraci, ali koju su iznutra lijepo uredili, a tete su zaista super, nemam riječi. Već duže vremena se navodno govori o iseljenju pa nikako... 

No, dok se to ne dogodi, htjela bih im pomoći. Naime, jaslice imaju dvorište u doista očajnom stanju. Beton je već star i popucan, pa se klinci koji su tek naučili prve korake često spotiču i padaju. Od trave niti "t" osim malenog zelenog pojasa uz ogradu. Da ne duljim - tete su već navodno tražile od uprave vrtića da se nabavi veći komad zelenog tepiha za dvorište, no to se još nije dogodilo. Rado bih im skratila muke - ako koja forumašica ima mogućnost nabaviti barem malo veći komad takvog tepiha ili možda umjetne trave, odnosno ako poznaje tvrtku koja bi u ovo predblagdansko vrijeme bila voljna za takvu donaciju, vjerujem da bi razveselila mnoge mališane. Na taj način bio bi im omogućen komad zelenila siguran za igru...

Otvorena sam za sve prijedloge.   :Kiss:

----------


## tweety

Devet_mjeseci, znaš li zašto tepih/travica još nije nabavljena?
Ajd, prije nego što se organiziraš, nazovi u upravu ravnateljicu i pitaj da li je problem u finacijama ili u tome da se jasličarcima, koji rade prve korake takva podloga niti ne smije staviti, ili je posrijedi možda nešto treće.
Ravnateljica je vrlo pristupačna, vjerujem da će ti se svidjeti, a i saznati ćeš je li nabavka u tijeku.

Ono što još vidim kao problem, je to što nakon vrtića klinci tamo igraju nogomet i poprilično rasturaju sve što im dođe pod ruku/nogu/loptu.....a stanari ponekad i parkiraju aute. Mislim da bi to uništavalo podlogu.

U svakom slučaju, super mi je kako si se dala u akciju....i mene je brinuo taj eton, dok smo tamo usavršavali prve korake.

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Znam da je ravnateljica pristupačna, svi su tamo vrlo dragi.   :Smile:  Inače, nisam mislila na jako veliki komad tepiha kojim bi se pokrilo cijelo dvorište. Tete su mislile na komad desno od ulaza i, ako sam ih dobro shvatila, taj komad bi se nakon zatvaranja jaslica zarolao i spremao zajedno s igračkama (malim plastičnim toboganima, nekakvim guralicama i sl). Zato u tome nisam ni vidjela problem zbog kojeg bih najprije zvala upravu da ne ispadne kako ih kritiziram jer sam zaista izuzetno zadovoljna cjelokupnim tretmanom klinaca - od teta koje mi se jako sviđaju do hrane koja se poslužuje. Zbog njih sam bez straha i brige ostavila dijete mlađe od godinu dana na čuvanje. Baš zato sam ih rađe  htjela iznenaditi i razveseliti. Naime, s obzirom da je objekt pred iseljenjem (to će se prije ili poslije dogoditi), ni ja se na njihovom mjestu ne bih odlučivala na veće i trajnije zahvate, osobito zbog razloga koje si ti navela. U drugom dijelu objekta je i nekakva radionica... U svakom slučaju vjerujem da im svaka veća investicija nije isplativa u danoj situaciji. 

Dakle, bojim se da se u uvodu nisam dobro izrazila - riječ je o manjem komadu koji bi se mogao spremiti... Oni i sada imaju komadić zelene podloge veličine cca. 2x2m i na njega stave (ako sam dobro vidjela) mali tobogančić. To je tanki, zeleni vanjski tepih. No, imaš pravo, nazvat ću upravu, pa ću i sa njima vidjeti.     :Smile:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

PS. Ovo je i sa njihovih web stranica:

Vlaška 97

    * dvorište bez ijedne sprave, pješčanika ili drugih pomagala za dječju igru
    * Objekt je pred iseljenjem. Čeka se dogradnja centralnog objekta sa svim gore navedenim prostorima, ne planira se opremanje igrališta.

----------


## Ribica

Komentirala bih samo ovo "pred iseljenjem".

Moj Mišonja je krenuo u podružnicu vrtića za koju se još 3 godine prije nego je krenuo pričalo da je pred iseljenjem. Nakon toga je on još 3 godine išao u vrtić, a sada je 1. razred, a djeca još uvijek idu u tu istu podružnicu u vrtić. Čak su i ove godine doneseni nacrti novog vrtića koji bi se nalazio na tom mjestu i trebalo se počet graditi u 4. mjesecu i nas su spremali da ćemo djecu morat vozit tko zna kuda i kako, ali naravno ništa od svega.

----------


## NanoiBeba

> PS.     * Objekt je pred iseljenjem. Čeka se dogradnja centralnog objekta sa svim gore navedenim prostorima, ne planira se opremanje igrališta.


Centralni objekt je proširen prošlo ljeto.

----------


## devet_mjeseci

S obzirom na navalu na vrtiće, sumnjam da će se iseljenje dogoditi, možda ni narednih nekoliko godina. Za to bi im vjerojatno bila potrebna izgradnja novog vrtića, a ne dogradnja postojećeg objekta u Voćarskoj. No, to je problem s kojim je suočena uprava vrtića. Ako i malo možemo podići kvalitetu boravka u vrtiću (dio koji se odnosi na dvorište), zašto ne?   :Smile:

----------


## NanoiBeba

naravno, samo sam ti htjela napisati da su centralni proširili, i da nekako sumljam da će to ubrzo opet raditi.

----------


## tweety

> zašto ne?


ja ne vidim razlog, zašto ne!
go for it!

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Poslala sam mail ravnateljici, pa čekam odgovor. Ako se ne javi, nazvat ću je.   :Smile:

----------


## devet_mjeseci

Nazvali me iz vrtića i nemaju ništa protiv. Dakle, ima li netko mogućnost nabave zelenog tepiha?  :D

----------

